# Miniature poodle growth rate?



## MistyMountains

Hi guys,

I've had my 11 week old miniature poodle puppy for about three weeks now, and I'm a bit taken aback by her growth rate. At 8 weeks, she was 1.6 kg / 3.5 lbs. At 10 weeks, she was already 2.55 kg / 5.6 lbs! This morning (two days shy of 11 weeks), she's almost exactly 6 lbs. 

So she's nearly doubled her weight in less than 3 weeks. That seems pretty rapid to me! I portion her food (including treats) and her body composition is good (can feel the ribs with a bit of padding). We also get exercise daily (lots of fetch, tug, a leashed walk around the block, and zoomies around the backyard).

I also saw her parents and neither of them could've been more than 15-20 lbs.

Are there any other miniature poodle people out there who could tell me if this is normal or if I've got a monster mini on my hands? :alien2:

There seem to be so many toy and standard puppy growth charts on the web, but I can't seem to find any miniature puppy growth charts!


----------



## kayla_baxter

That's large. My female mini was 2.3lbs at 8-9 weeks, 6lbs at 16 weeks and matured at 13-14lbs and 14" tall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I think that this is for sure a period of rapid growth!
The formula that has always worked perfectly for me with my toy's is double the 16 week weight, plus half a pound when they fill out. So perhaps for a mini, double the weight at sixteen weeks, plus 1-2 pounds when they fill out would be a good estimate?


----------



## MistyMountains

Thanks kayla_baxter and Tiny Poodles for your responses! I'm really hoping this is just a rapid period of growth, Tiny Poodles. I was shocked at how fast she grew and got leggy.

I have a feeling she'll definitely be more in the 15-20 pound range than the 13-14 pound range. But her parents looked light enough, so I'm holding out hope she won't end up horse-sized!


----------



## peonies

MistyMountains, how is your puppy doing? My little guy also looks to be on a rapid growth trajectory. 10.6 lbs at 17 weeks. We love him just the way he is (and will be), and we've joked that maybe he'll turn out to be standard-sized. We met both parents and they are under 20 lbs.


----------



## MistyMountains

peonies said:


> MistyMountains, how is your puppy doing? My little guy also looks to be on a rapid growth trajectory. 10.6 lbs at 17 weeks. We love him just the way he is (and will be), and we've joked that maybe he'll turn out to be standard-sized. We met both parents and they are under 20 lbs.


Hi, Peonies! I was actually planning on updating this thread when my puppy reached the 6 month mark, so I could give future readers a week-by-week growth trajectory for minis up to adolescence. Of course, every dog is different, but it's nice to have something to compare against! 

She's now 5 months (21 weeks), so I'll go ahead and give you an update on her growth chart. Full disclosure: I forgot to weight at 9 weeks and also did not measure her height regularly because: 1.) She was very uncooperative when asked to stand still and 2.) She was mostly a ball of unruly hair until I had her puppy fluff shaved off about 2 weeks ago! ( The fluff really made it hard to tell where the fur ended and the dog began :dontknow: )

Anyway, sorry for the ramble! 

*Growth chart 8 - 21 weeks
*
8wks - 3.5 lbs
9wks - 4.5 lbs???
10wks - 5.6 lbs
11wks - 6 lbs
12wks - 7.2 lbs / height: 9.5in at shoulder (estimate for wiggly pup)
13wks - 7.2 lbs
14wks - 7.4 lbs
15wks - 8.2 lbs
16wks - 8.6 lbs / height: 11.5in at shoulder (estimate for wiggly pup)
17wks - 8.8 lbs
18wks - 9 lbs
19wks - 9.2 lbs
20wks - 9.2 lbs
21wks - 9.8 lbs

So, she'll likely be 10 pounds by next week. At this point, I'd estimate her final weight to be somewhere between 12 and 14 pounds before she fills out (which will put her around what her parents weighed). Looks like your pup will be a bit bigger! Maybe around 15 - 17 pounds?

My pup is a tall lady now, though! I'll have to pull out the measuring tape and see how much she's grown since 16 weeks... I'll keep you updated.


----------



## peonies

Thank you, MistyMountains, it is fun to follow your mini poodle's growth! And yes agree all that soft, cuddly fluff on a wiggly puppy does make measuring tricky. I measured Charlie in the bath last week (almost 17 weeks) and he appeared to be 12 inches, so also tall like Juno. It does look like he will be heavier, over 15 pounds and maybe closer to 18 or so. I'll provide some updates and look forward to hearing how Juno is doing.


----------



## kayla_baxter

MistyMountains said:


> Hi, Peonies! I was actually planning on updating this thread when my puppy reached the 6 month mark, so I could give future readers a week-by-week growth trajectory for minis up to adolescence. Of course, every dog is different, but it's nice to have something to compare against!
> 
> She's now 5 months (21 weeks), so I'll go ahead and give you an update on her growth chart. Full disclosure: I forgot to weight at 9 weeks and also did not measure her height regularly because: 1.) She was very uncooperative when asked to stand still and 2.) She was mostly a ball of unruly hair until I had her puppy fluff shaved off about 2 weeks ago! ( The fluff really made it hard to tell where the fur ended and the dog began :dontknow: )
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the ramble!
> 
> *Growth chart 8 - 21 weeks
> *
> 8wks - 3.5 lbs
> 9wks - 4.5 lbs???
> 10wks - 5.6 lbs
> 11wks - 6 lbs
> 12wks - 7.2 lbs / height: 9.5in at shoulder (estimate for wiggly pup)
> 13wks - 7.2 lbs
> 14wks - 7.4 lbs
> 15wks - 8.2 lbs
> 16wks - 8.6 lbs / height: 11.5in at shoulder (estimate for wiggly pup)
> 17wks - 8.8 lbs
> 18wks - 9 lbs
> 19wks - 9.2 lbs
> 20wks - 9.2 lbs
> 21wks - 9.8 lbs
> 
> So, she'll likely be 10 pounds by next week. At this point, I'd estimate her final weight to be somewhere between 12 and 14 pounds before she fills out (which will put her around what her parents weighed). Looks like your pup will be a bit bigger! Maybe around 15 - 17 pounds?
> 
> My pup is a tall lady now, though! I'll have to pull out the measuring tape and see how much she's grown since 16 weeks... I'll keep you updated.




18lbs is my guess, just for fun! I'm saying around 16.5lbs at a year. What's funny is that while Lila was 6lbs at six months and finished around 13lbs, Fletcher was 13.5lbs when I got him at six and a half months and then lost weight. He was one chunky puppy! He's 19 months now and 12.5lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peonies

Hi - hope it's ok to post again on this older thread. Re my mini poodle, Charlie, updating to say that at 25 weeks he weighed 13.8 pounds and was about 13.5 inches at shoulder. Since then (5 days ago) he seems to have had another growth spurt - he looks bigger! I'll measure again this week at his 6 month birthday. Wondering whether he's likely to grow much more. Do mini poodles generally do most of their growing by 6 months? Having him larger is great given that we live in the country - and with any luck hope to do some agility training. He's a very lovable little guy no matter what his size!


----------



## peonies

Charlie is 6 months old today. We stopped by the vet for a voluntary weigh-in - 14.8 lbs. And about 14" at the shoulders by my amateur measurements. FWIW, according to the online puppy calculator, he'll weigh about 17 pounds when full grown - but who knows. Anyway, he's a lot of fun!


----------



## martaj

Hi Peonies, 

how big did Charlie grow in the end? I have a 6-month miniature that is around 35cm, already much bigger than all of their siblings. I am wondering when will she stop growing!


----------



## peonies

Hi Marta,
Saw your message this morning, and Charlie and I stopped by the vet this afternoon for a weigh-in. He is 8.5 months old today (born May 4) and he weighs 16.8 lbs. For height, he appears to be 15 inches tall - or possibly a hair under 15 inches. He hasn't put on much weight over the past month or so, but I expect he will fill out a bit more (an online "puppy weight calculator" says his adult weight will be about 17.5 lbs, but who knows). Don't know whether he has reached his full height. As a miniature, he's pretty much at the top of the height range.
Best wishes with your puppy, they are so much fun no matter what size they end up!


----------



## Critterluvr

I just came across this thread and it's very interesting!
I just got my mini (Piper) in December and at 8 weeks he weighed 5 lbs.
His parents were both smallish mini's.....mom was about 13" and prob around 12 lbs and dad was 13" and under 15 lbs. There were only 2 in the litter and Piper was much bigger than his sibling.....apparently his mom's mom was an oversized miniature.
Anyway, at 3 months he weighed 8 lbs ( and maybe 11"?) so when I see the height and weights you guys have posted for your pips it looks to me like Piper is definitely on track to be an over sized mini......which is what I am hoping for!


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle

How the suspected monster going?
Hendrix was about 25cm (9.8in) and 6kg (13 pounds) when I got him at about 17 weeks old, and now, at 14 months, almost exactly a year later, he is a mammoth-sized 45cm (17in) and 11kg (24 pounds)! 
Hendrix is a really over-sized mini, but I'm really glad he turned out as big as he did. I have found him to be just the perfect size, much better for me than one of those real tiny minis and toys. I am interested to hear how big your little guy turns out to be. Both of Hendrix's parents were normal sized, but I am thinking he's a throw back or something. He was the same size as Pickles when I got him, but he is nearing double that now.
I've included some pictures of Hendrix in his first week with us compared to now. You can see he's gotten much bigger and now appears easily twice as big as Pickles when before he was smaller than him. He nearly reaches my knee now, when before he only came halfway up my calf.


----------



## Critterluvr

Yes I think Piper is a throw back too...... I was really hoping to find a local mini breeder but wasn't getting my hopes up. When I noticed that this breeder had such a large pup (compared to his sibling and the size of the parents) I was quite excited. I kept in contact with the breeder and when he did indeed seem to be keeping on track with being an over sized miniature (or even a moyen) I went to meet him and fell in love with his little personality too, bonus!

Anyway, I too would be totally happy if Piper ended up the size that Hendrix ended up to be, LittleAussiePoodle..... that would be just perfect!


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle

Yes, it's a lovely size. Big enough you can't break him, but small enough to be easily picked up and fit in your lap. I've had little dogs for my last three dogs (two rescued, none intended, haha) and have only just come to realise that I enjoy having a dog I can lift. Transport in an emergency is scary if you can't lift the dog by yourself.
I don't carry my dogs about, but I have had some scary experiences with dogs running up to us and I have to say that it is nice to be able to scoop up my dog. I would happily get bitten, as long as my boys were okay, and if I had a big dog, I couldn't do that.

I guess I got lucky. I have looked for a big dog for my last three and ended up with small dogs. I wanted a Labrador and got a 12 year old Maltese x with spinal issues. I wanted a Labrador and ended up with the ugly little puppy with the teeth sticking out everywhere. I wanted a standard poodle and ended up with the hyper mini with unilateral microphthalmia.
I also wanted females for all three. I just can't win. I see an unwanted dog and I can't help myself. Proof of fact: I was planning on keeping this a secret from you guys, but a friend of mine has a dog she can't take care of and I'm going to take it so I can train it and give it away to someone who will take care of it. It's only 11 months old and me being me, I was like I'LL TAKE HIM!!


----------



## peonies

Hi. I know this is an old thread, but thought I would give updated weight and height for Charlie at 11 months old. It turns out that he has not gotten any bigger (height or weight) since January when he was 8.5 months old. Exact same weight (16.8 lbs) and height (between 14.5 and 15 inches at the shoulder). He has however advanced some in his manners (training)


----------

